# N-Ext Products Only



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Is anyone on here using only the N-ext products in their lawn care plan?
I'm highly considering it for 2020 and I'm curious to hear some opinions of people on here that are trying it this year.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Didn't Jake The Lawn Kid try this and wasn't going well?


----------



## cpVA (Jun 20, 2019)

I am using the green punch, kelp, microgreen, green effect, rgs, air8, and humic. I had a few low areas in my backyard that would hold water and after a few applications It drains much faster. If I had to pick only 1 product to use it would be the humic. I take care of a few fescue yards and did a trial with just humic on them and they have done very well so far in the summer heat. Imo they are worth the money.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

So far I've only used RGS, Humic12, microGreene and GreenePunch in my Centipede lawn. I've had great results considering I've only put down .43lbs N/1000 all season so far. I had been putting down at least that much per month last season.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I've been watching "N-Ext DIY Lawn" on Youtube. My understanding is that he is only using those products. Honestly I am not super impressed. His yard doesn't really seem to look all that different than the neighbors around him on his videos.

I think part of the reason is the initial condition of his lawn was lacking. If you have a creeping grass and many bald spots, I believe pushing growth with high nitrogen is going to be far superior. Honestly, I think just straight Urea or AS could potentially lead to a better looking lawn than strictly N-Ext products alone (given that particularly scenario).

Now, on an already good looking lawn, I think solely N-Ext products could maintain the results. But again, in my opinion, I still think you would get better results throwing a 30-5-10 down 3-4 times a year and combining with N-Ext than just N-Ext. It's hard to beat shear lbs on the ground.

What are the reasons to consider going solely N-Ext (or any liquid for that matter)? It certainly isn't easier and unless you mix soluble items yourself, it isn't going to be cheaper. I can imagine superior results when using granular and combining with liquid,


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm considering lowering my N for next year. Only reason I was considering.
I've had luck with compaction due to the products, but as for the lawn itself, it was in decent shape when I started.
Minimal weeds and thick. 
If I go for N-ext products for a whole year, I would consider using Carbon X in the fall for an N boost.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

LawnDrummer said:


> So far I've only used RGS, Humic12, microGreene and GreenePunch in my Centipede lawn. I've had great results considering I've only put down .43lbs N/1000 all season so far. I had been putting down at least that much per month last season.


What else are you doing for your centipede? I have that type of turf also. Ive read where it doesn't like high nitrogen, and previous years before I knew that I was hammering it with 39-0-0 for several years each spring. It seemed to like it. Never had centipede decline. Right now Im trying to cure a carpet grass problem and Ive sprayed with Celsius.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Would that mean no herbicides pre or post! Would think with carbon X 2-3 apps and NEXT products the other time lawn would do pretty well. I did a stripe of carbon X and it certainly is a nice dark green compared to the rest


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't see why you would do this. How will you correct P and K when your spring soil test says you need to do so? Also, you could survive with greenepunch and/or carbon x, but why do that when they're so expensive compared to other products? Carbon x's big plus is it has rgs in it, but if you're already on the n-ext train you can always apply that yourself.

If you want to lean heavily on n-ext stuff, I would suggest using whatever your normal fertilizer regimen is and then supplementing with their biostim pack and such. I think going full n-ext would just be burning a whole in your pocket for no benefit.

You mention wanting to do this to lower your N for next year, but that doesn't sound like justification for using _solely _n-ext products, that sounds like justification for using _some _n-ext products.

That said, you could do full n-ext and then just correct with separate P and K products as needed if you are really set on this idea.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > So far I've only used RGS, Humic12, microGreene and GreenePunch in my Centipede lawn. I've had great results considering I've only put down .43lbs N/1000 all season so far. I had been putting down at least that much per month last season.
> ...


So far this year I've put down pre-emergent (Prodiamine and Dithiopyr), Bifen I/T monthly, Dominion 2L, Disease Ex, and the Bio-Stim pack including GreenePunch monthly. I've used GreenePunch 3 times now, and put down 8oz, 10oz and 12oz per 1000. The amounts total to just under .50lbs/N per 1000. WIll I use it again next year - maybe? Or maybe I'll try something different. No matter what I've used, I see the biggest difference when we get a good rainfall several times a week - which we haven't had many of this spring/summer in south Georgia compared to last year.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

LawnDrummer said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDrummer said:
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I too see the biggest difference after a good rain. Ill look into the bio-stem packs. I've never had a disease problem with the lawn so I may be good there. No matter what it doesnt get that deep green like bermuda, but it can be a decent looking turf.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > lawn789 said:
> ...


This is about the darkest mine has been...


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

@LawnDrummer that looks great man! Mine doesn't look that good but hoping it does soon.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Super pricey, air8 and rgs is pretty sweet tho. Urea, feature, and pgr have made my front look better than it ever has before.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Help me out here. I see a lot of people say carbon x and n-ext products are pricey, but I don't see anything else cheaper.

Carbon X:
General usage for cool season turf:
1 - Apply 2.1 pounds per 1000 square feet of Carbon X Fertilizer in any single application. (1⁄2 lb/nitrogen/1000) - 1 bag covers 23,000 square feet.
2 - Applications should be roughly 45-60 days apart.
3 - We recommend that you do NOT apply Carbon X Fertilizer in the heat of summer to cool season turf.
4 - Do not apply Carbon X Fertilizer in conjunction with any other "commercial" grade fertilizer.... meaning do not apply both at the same time.
5 - If you have made a recent fertilizer application be sure and give that application time to wear off before you apply Carbon X Fertilizer.
General usage for warm season turf:
1 - Bermuda grass: Apply 2.1 pounds per 1000 square feet to 4.2 pounds per 1000 square feet of Carbon X Fertilizer in one application every 6-8 weeks during the growing season. (1/2lb - 1lb/nitrogen/1000) - 1 bag covers 12,000 square feet to 23,000 square feet.
2 - Centipede and Zoysia: turf 1 pound of nitrogen is sufficient for the entire growing season. Lighter applications work best for these grass types.
3 - St. Augustine: Apply 2.1 pounds per 1000 square feet every 6-8 weeks during the growing season. - 1 bag covers 23,000 square feet.

So 1 50lb bag for $65 covers anywhere between 12k and 23k sqft. 
5 bags of Milorganite would cover 12,500sqft at roughly $15 per bag for $75

N-ext bio stim pack:
$104 For 4 gallons at a rate of 3oz each per 1k every month.
Let's just take a 5ksqft lawn and this would last you 2 years.

I could see guys treating multiple acres not wanting to put up the cost. I also see the initial sticker shock for guys with smaller yards thinking it's expensive, but when you break it down I don't see it being any more expensive than anything else.

I could be missing something and probably am and admit I'm terrible at math so help me out here.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Saints Well anything compared to Milo looks not expensive lol. There are tons of other fertilizer options out there at half the cost of Carbon X. Are they as good as Carbon X? Who knows but I think you can get very good results with them. If you can get a group buy with the Carbon X and get your bags for closer to $20-25 a bag then it's a heck of deal.

As far as the N-EXT products go, I think they pretty similar price wise compared to similar options like the Simple Lawn Solution products and Nature's Lawn, etc but I'll be honest I haven't done the math recently. There also several make your own mix options out there that are a lot cheaper but also require you to mix your own stuff.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Saints said:


> Help me out here. I see a lot of people say carbon x and n-ext products are pricey, but I don't see anything else cheaper.
> 
> Carbon X:
> General usage for cool season turf:
> ...


I do not think it is expensive....for what you get. But I'll just note that I can get locally 50lbs of ammonium sulfate for less than $15, 50lbs of SOP for about $35ish, 50lbs of iron sulfate for $25ish. So you can do quite a bit more SF with 5 bags of AS, 1 of SOP and 1 of FS for the same price as 2 of Carbon-x. And potentially put the same ratios down.

Are they the same? No. But it is pricey compared to standard fertilizer which is understandable because it is not standard.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I am gonna give it a year before trying it. It sounds great but I know with lawn care there area no miracles in a bottle. I will continue to monitor these threads and watch. I remember a few years ago a lot of us got wound up on a product called suma grow, now called something else I believe. It really didn't show me any thing other than money spent. For now I am holding tight and will continue to mix my own juice similar to the BLSC.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

BadDad said:


> Urea, feature, and pgr have made my front look better than it ever has before.


Same.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Didn't Jake The Lawn Kid try this and wasn't going well?


That's hilarious :thumbup:

Seriously though, what am I missing with these products? All the youtubers seem like paid promoters. Is there any objective, scientific evidence for it?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Jake The Lawn Kid try this and wasn't going well?
> ...


That's because I'm guessing the Youtubers are paid promoters and 2 of them even sell it lol. With that said yes there have been studies about benefits of humic and kelp and stuff like that. Is there any evidence that the N-EXT products are better then anything else out there???? Well probably not.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> tgreen said:
> 
> 
> > Killsocket said:
> ...


I'm truly curious about this. I've heard of humic and kelp. I read an article years ago about humic and thought it said it was beneficial but needed to be added in massive amounts to have any impact. And even then, I'm not sure if the beneficial impact was to the soil theoretically or if that translated to improved turf also.

I think I read something about kelp being beneficial to hemp plants but that was a while ago too.

Does anyone have a link to a university study on humic or kelp?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Does anyone have a link to a university study on humic or kelp?


This is one of my favorites because the charts are simple and clear to me. People talk about i increased root depth. I think that although that may not lead to obvious initial visual difference, it will lead to a visual difference *in a scenario where drought stress is a consideration*. The graph on the bottom of page 4 says it all to me. So I apply all year, but have really noticed that my grass is holding up well on the transition zone despite the fact that I have no sprinkler system and don't even water. I think combining humic/kelp year round with either chitosan or melatonin in the summer could pretty much eliminate the need for additional watering in my area.

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Resistance/links/56b40d3808ae5deb2657eab8.pdf


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Very interesting, thanks. I read this article and then looked at a couple others.

Here's one I thought very interesting and applicable on the benefits of seaweed (SWE) extract. The article is a little technical but if I read correctly the point is 1) cytokinin levels are important to root health and slowing chlorophyll degradation. 2) Heat stress alone triggers reduced cytokinin levels in the plant. 3)The foliar SWE increases leaf tissue cytokinin levels.

This information is timely in that I finally settled on a great fungicide rotation and don't have any trouble with irrigation. What I do have trouble with is heat stress on my TF and KBG so I'm going to give this a try.

The author talks about different ways of processing SWE and says his research uses alkaline extracts. Does anyone know where to find an alkaline extract, is that what n ext is? Going to start looking now so I can put down with my next fungicide app in 3 weeks.

https://www.golfdom.com/cytokinins-and-seaweed-extracts-for-summer-putting-green-health/


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> tgreen said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a link to a university study on humic or kelp?
> ...


Wow, that's pretty significant! Not only is the graph telling, but the summary:



> Turf quality and photochemical efficiency began to decline 14 d into the dry-down for the control and at 21 d in the natural product-treated bentgrass. The combination of HA + SWE enhanced root mass (21-68%), and foliar α-tocopherol (110%) and ZR (38%) contents. This is the first known report indicating that these natural products contain cytokinins and that their application resulted in increased endogenous cytokinin levels, possibly leading to improved creeping bentgrass drought resistance.


An extra 7 days without turf quality degradation and enhanced root mass. 7 days is a pretty big window, especially for people without an irrigation system. All of the anecdotal evidence of folks loving this stuff is pretty convincing, but this kind of hard data is the ringer for me. I'm going to be mixing up my own home brew for next summer. Our kansas weather is brutal on cool season turf...


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

As a nurse I know theres brands that spend on marketing selling the exact same formula as a much cheaper brand is selling. These items are readily available from many different suppliers. It appears with Next products youre paying for convenience. Ive never used any of their products. I'm trying to find which products are the least expensive. I'm will to do some work to get there.

I think someone should start a topic stating please list your humic/Kelp suppliers with cost. This would give everyone the ability to list what they use, the cost and allow the public to figure out what thyre looking to do. Beginners wont have the same knowledge as seasoned users.

This site is great for all users. Brings beginners along.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

With any of the products that are readily available through the mail you are paying for convenience as much as the product itself.

I have been using the N-Ext humates this yard and really have preferred the results over the granular I was using last year. I can't say they are better than the liquids my local turf shop sells, but price wise they are about the same for 5 gallons, but I don't need to buy a case of 4 5 gallon jugs.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Question......for those that are applying with a hose end sprayer....when you are applying the bio stimulant pack, after you measure out your required amount are you topping the cup off with water? Or spraying just the measured out concentrate. I have seen it used both ways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

I usually just top off with water that way the majority of the product is siphoned out. For me I'm not going to stress about slight dilution rates when it comes to my hose end sprayer what counts is the product is applied does't matter how much water was used to "apply" it. I' measure 3-4oz. of "product" then spray down 1000 sq ft...repeat as needed.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

10-4


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Question......for those that are applying with a hose end sprayer....when you are applying the bio stimulant pack, after you measure out your required amount are you topping the cup off with water? Or spraying just the measured out concentrate. I have seen it used both ways.


I always top off with water. Helps dilute and keep from clogging IMO. Plus I always measure out for the area to be sprayed so I just spray the entire container on the area to be sprayed and when it's gone I've gotten my applied rate that I wanted.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Exactly what I have been doing.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> BadDad said:
> 
> 
> > Urea, feature, and pgr have made my front look better than it ever has before.
> ...


I am going to try it next season. Any tips or any thing to start out that I need to prepare?


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

thangkhungdien said:


> Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:
> 
> 
> > BadDad said:
> ...


@thangkhungdien

Being a rookie I'm not knowledgeable such that I can give much of a response other than based on my limited experience. But here's what I do.

Weekly I apply granular 46-0-0 Urea at the rate of 0.5 pounds per 1k. There were a few times I varied the amount up (never more than 0.7, I believe without looking it up) and down (0.25). Some will spray it but I never have. Like many, I use https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/login.php to track GDD for PGR applications. Every PGR application includes Feature Soluble 6-0-0 at 2 ounces per 1k. I know that Feature's analysis (plus no concrete staining!) works for my lawn since I had a soil analysis done this past Spring; I'll do another this coming Spring.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> thangkhungdien said:
> 
> 
> > Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:
> ...


Is that 1/2 pound of Urea or 1/2 pound nitrogen? I'm having a hard time imagining spreading only 1/2 pound of material over 1K using a typical spreader?


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly I apply granular 46-0-0 Urea at the rate of 0.5 pounds per 1k.
> ...


@ktgrok

0.5 pounds of Nitrogen per 1k. That's just over 1 pound of material. No, it's not much.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Is every one who is using the bio stim pack going to continue there monthly app during the fall over seed? I did not purchase the seeding kit but was planning to apply hummic 12 and rgs at the high rate alongside my starter fert (granular). At seeding.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Bigdrumnc I guess I have a big enough area that I usually don't dilute and fill to 32 oz. After that is as gone as it can get over the area I unscrew the bowl and spray water into it to fill it up/dilute what's left. Then I spray over the area until that volume is gone.

I will tell you this was my 1st application of the bio-stimulant pack. Damn the grass has thickened up and growing like crazy.


----------



## chris_r (Sep 11, 2019)

I purchased the Bio-stim package in the spring and have been "spoon-feeding" all 4 products together throughout the spring and summer on monthly intervals, along with my typical Michiganite application. I didn't notice a whole lot different, but I was using such a small application rate (3 oz per 1000) it was hard to tell really and I actually wasn't expecting a dazzling visual reaction to begin with. I started using it more as way to improving my root structure and soil fertility rather than as a way to green up my yard, so I stuck with it. We had a rough hot drought stretch in August that took a toll, but it cooled way off and the rain started coming back about 2-3 weeks ago. Two weeks ago i saw the favorable weather forecast of cooler temps and steady periodic rain and decided to go with a much larger application rate of all the Bio-stim products (8 oz per 1000) to see what would happen in the fall growing season, again along with the Milo. Well, we got some rain this past weekend and WHAM my lawn just exploded thick and green, thicker and greener than I have ever seen it before, when I was simply throwing down the Milorganite and Ringer. I can't say for sure it is all due to the Next products since the weather has been pretty cool and wet and favorable regardless of what you use, but holy cow, it is starting to make a believer out of me. I mean, it really blasted off in color and thickness. I am looking forward to seeing where things go next spring and summer now that I have an entire season of Bio-stim under my belt. I was planning on a mechanical aeration this year but im not sure I can bring myself to doing it now, I just want to enjoy it.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I'm looking for some input on the Soil Activator Pack.

RGS
Air-8
D-Thatch
Green Effect

Application rates, frequency, how you applied/mixed. etc.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

CPA Nerd said:


> I'm looking for some input on the Soil Activator Pack.
> 
> RGS
> Air-8
> ...


I've been following the below schedule with those products. I've applied everything via a backpack sprayer, but a hose end sprayer would be perfectly fine as well.

RGS 6 oz/1000 with Air-8 9oz/1000 monthly
D-Thatch at 9oz/1000 only when I notice a build up of dead material (Applied maybe twice this year)
GreenEffect 8oz/1000 with MicroGreene 8oz/1000 monthly in the summer time


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Teej said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for some input on the Soil Activator Pack.
> ...


If you consider this to be, as promoted, everything you need, how much is your cost per season per 1000sqf?


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > CPA Nerd said:
> ...


I don't consider this everything you need and I have not yet worked out my cost per K because this is my first season and it is not over yet.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Teej said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for some input on the Soil Activator Pack.
> ...


Thanks. Do you water them in? I believe RGS and Air-8 would be, but what about D-Thatch?

I am confused because I'm seeing conflicting information from Allyn Hane. He says don't apply soil products like these to dormant turf. He also says the hotter the better for D-Thatch. But when it's 85+ degrees, my grass is dormant.

Can these three all be successfully mixed and applied together?


----------

